# ** Need help gettin started ***



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

Shoot enough at different ranges from 20 to 50 yards and youll start being able to eye ball it. The difference on a 60 lbs compound bow and the 20 to 30 to 40 to 50 yards isnt alot. Guess your range then put your site on the target with your best guess. As long as you shoot enough to get to know the differences it isnt hard.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Bowhuntitall72 said:


> Im 16 and I just got into bowhunting this year and I'm having trouble judging yardage, anybody willing to pass down a rangefinder so I can be sucessful in the field...


*You* are the range finder. Judging yardage is something you get through experience and practicing at different yardages. And practice takes time. If you want to be successful in the field you need to put in the practice time at the range rather than try to use technology as a crutch.


----------



## Bowhuntitall72 (Dec 24, 2012)

Preciate tha advice!


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Sounds like he's looking for a free rangefinder.

hey... Ask Obama? He's giving my hard work away to those who won't work.

GET A JOB!


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

You know, if I had an old rangefinder I didn't use I would give it to ya. But since I use a Leica 1200 I'll have to keep it. 

Till then, everytime you go outside head judge and walk it off. You'll be suprised how good you can get.


----------



## Bowhuntitall72 (Dec 24, 2012)

Ya,thats what i been trying to do but im just worried ill miss judge on a big one and for tha [email protected]$$ up there tellin me to get a job, its kinda hard to when u live on a farm where work is expected without pay and i aint got anythang to drive, i was just askin for help and not bs so get off my case


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Bowhuntitall72 said:


> Ya,thats what i been trying to do but im just worried ill miss judge on a big one


Which is why you need practice, not a range finder.

Range finders are cool toys, but ultimately it comes down to you, a bow and arrow and your target. All the other stuff is just extra.


----------

